# Confused about Weight and Sizes



## bianx8

I'm planning to get a Malt and I've been doing a lot of research on them. I'm still terribly confused about the whole estimated adult weight thing and how that actually pertains to the "size" of the dog. I've asked several Chihuahua owners I've met on how much their little dogs weigh and they all say about 6-8 lbs. I can't imagine a standard-sized 4 lb maltese being half their size. I am looking for a small maltese, not necessarily lightweight. Can a 6lb malt be shorter, yet more substantial and stockier than one that weighs 4 lbs? Are the "tinies" (4-5 1/2lb malts) just more frail and light-boned? I like them short, portable still but round (or square), with stocky bodies. Looks sturdier than the narrow type, small boned ones. So although getting a 4 pounder seems like a safe way to make sure you dont wind up with a tall, oversized malt, does that also mean you're getting something frailer? Oh and I'm talking about dogs that are not considered fat and overweight. Just ones that are heavier boned perhaps and have stockier builds. Does anyone have picture comparisons (to actual objects like water bottles, tissue boxes of standard size) that will give me a better idea on what this weight/size looks like and compares to? I've gotten pics of pups from different breeders and they always seem to be "big". I'm thinking it's just the photograph but even as a puppy, I can't imagine they're smaller than chihuahuas and they're estimated to be in the 6s. So its a bit confusing.


----------



## LJSquishy

Chihuahuas are generally smaller than most Maltese in terms of physical body size (length or height). I am speaking of well-bred dogs by show breeders.

I have found that a 4lb Maltese and an 8lb Maltese are very similar in physical size. The smaller ones are clearly lighter and to me, are lighter boned, or more frail as you put it. If you are wanting a very specific physical size, you will want to get an older puppy (6+ months) or a teenaged dog. Many Maltese continue growing even through their first year. It depends on the lines of the dogs when they reach maturity.


----------



## Canada

That sounds like great advice from Lisa about perhaps getting a teen aged pup. Most breeders will know about estimated adult size and bone structure based on their pedigree. As for pics, I dont think most members would post a size shot like that for fear of the pic being copied. Measurements are useful to when trying to visualise the size.


----------



## The A Team

There are many body types....larger boned or smaller boned, short legs, long legs, thin, chubbier, shorter, longer body.....a good breeder whos been breeding for several years and knows they lines and pretty well estimate a pups size, but they are not God...so you may be surprised a bit. The breed standard is under 7 lbs...4 to 6 lbs preferred, but overall quality is most important. 

I have a 10 lb malt who was bred by a puppy miller - he has a pretty face and sweet personality, but has bad legs and constant ear infections. He's overweight and it's a battle to get it off of him.

I have a 6 1/2 lb malt who is very pretty, a good representation of the breed (in my opinion) she get seasonal allergies, but nothing serious. She was taken away from her mother too early and now is reactive to other dogs and barks alot!!

And I have a 3 1/2 lb malt who has a nice short coby body and is not skinny at all, the girl has some weight on her. She's got the cutest face and personality and is healthy as a horse. 

I love all three equally - just know what you want and do the search. You'll have this little sweetie for a long time and it'll be the best 15 to 18 years of your life!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Pat's right. I have a 4 lb little girl and she has a shorter, 'cobby' body but nice legs. I didn't want short little legs but I didn't want really long legs either. I'm so thankful that Callie's legs grew longer when she was just over a year old. I think her look is very elegant. She's exactly what I wanted but I did think for awhile she was going to have short little legs. lol She does have a delicate bone structure. Pat's Ava, who is smaller then Callie, has more of a substantial bone structure.


----------

